# LED and CO2



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im a bit new to the whole plant thing in genneral so im looking for some advice. Ive seen in a few post people are a bit hesitant to try a DIY CO2 generator. The biggest consern with that is at night the CO2 is not absored by the plants and some are nervous to try and possibly kill the fish (ive used my DIY for a few days now with no issues) I built a "moonlight" LED kit with blue and greens. My fish get a bit skiddish when i turn of the light so i made this little LED kit. it consists of 8 blues and 4 green LEDS (not sure on the wattage just some cheep 100 LEd for 8 buck deal from china in ebay) its not very powerfull but just enough to get the tank to look wonderfull at night.

So the question is......Do Blue and Green hues get absorbed by plants durring the night. ive only used my CO2 for a few days so i have yet to really see much results yet but im curious to know if my nighttime leds are being used by the plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is doubtful. If the lights are in the 5000k-10000k spectrum, possibly. CO2 running when the lights are off is always a concern. For DIY, you could always set up for a bubbler to come on when your lights go out. The surface disturbance will cause the CO2 to gas out of the tank.


----------



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks! I kind of assumed they wouldnt. I dont think the blues are in that spectrum at all. Myself im not to conserned about the CO2 i have a "nighttime" system which has an airstone that turns on with the LED moonlight. Which causes surface disruption as you mentioned.


----------

